# Something I found that is different



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

I thought these are different. Ti Sling Shot Wrench Tool from xzhang.

These are made of forged beta titanium, HRC=45, making this alloy much stronger than 6Al4V. 
Comes with Ti Frame, Surgical Tubing and Leather Pocket, and 2 SS Ball Bearings to secure Tubing to Frame.
3'' x 1-7/8'' x 0.32'' Just curious has anyone used or heard of these? Here is the link. http://www.edcknives.com/vcom/product_info.php?cPath=1_162&products_id=1812


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks cool, but I wouldn't rate it as either a slingshot or a wrench.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Too weird for me. But thank you for posting!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Way too weird and expensive for me! -- Tex


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Way too weird and expensive for me! -- Tex


Yeah $195?!







Those things are garish!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

who needs a such a strong slingshot?
wood is enough


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmmm not for me maybe he should turn them into nuckle dusters he's halfway there.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, Neat. Life time slingshot and it looks like it goes right in your pocket. Titanium for the body inside and out it is an excellent material. If I were sure this was the ultimate slingshot for me I would spend the money for a life long shooter. It is worth it. How much have all of us spent on shooters to get a fork hit and its gone. I like, thanks for sharing I will put this in my favorites.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

A lifetime with that as my slingshot would be like marrying the Terminator.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> A lifetime with that as my slingshot would be like marrying the Terminator.


Hahahaha!









Stupid slingshot!


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

i like the innovative shape, but i am not shure about the ergonomics. anyway any steel and most wood not say carbon would be a life time slingshot


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, they are really small!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

titanium is very strong and light but it is too ugly for me,if i wanted a titanium slingshot with beuty i would ask mike snody to make me one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Huey224 you are right about titanium, I do have a mike snody custom titanium blingshot. I think he is the master at what he does with Ti material. thanks for you input.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the innovative easy-slide pocket configuration, but the price? Fuggededaboutit! Ye be smoking big crack rocks, pilgrim! Not designed for flat bands or Chinaman double loops either, foretelling a more difficult draw. This is not promising in an already abbreviated shooter. The design has promise, but needs some work in terms of bands used and most of all, pricing. You'd have to be the President of Mexico or something to buy that.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I dont care how stong titanium is, I think it's butt ugly.
Martin


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i like the blue titanium. if i was to get a blingshot it would be the blue one


----------

